# I am on a diet now



## Andrew___

How could one say in MSA:  "I am on a diet now".  Can I say: 

أنا أتابع حمية الآن
أنا في حمية الآن

Many thanks.


----------



## ayed

At least in Badawi dialect, we say :
*أنا محتمي* ana miHtimi


----------



## Awatoufa

Andrew___ said:


> How could one say in MSA:  "I am on a diet now".  Can I say:
> 
> أنا أتابع حمية الآن
> أنا في حمية الآن
> 
> Many thanks.


أنا أتابع حمية الآن
normally we use the verb *أتّبع* and not *أتابع*
أنا (أتابع=أشاهد) مباراة في كرة القدم


----------



## Mahaodeh

In collequal it's عامل\مسوي ريجيم; maybe for MSA you could say أمارس الحمية الآن


----------



## Awatoufa

Mahaodeh said:


> In collequal it's عامل\مسوي ريجيم; maybe for MSA you could say أمارس الحمية الآن


I don't think it goes with the sense of the sentence because الممارسة like sports it is a practice (le pratique)  but the diet it's something different


----------



## WINGLESS

أتبع حمية .... بدون ( أنا
>>
what does MSA stand for?


----------



## MarcB

WINGLESS said:


> أتبع حمية .... بدون ( أنا
> >>
> what does MSA stand for?



Modern Standard Arabic = FuS7a


----------



## WINGLESS

Thanks


----------



## eric489

How would one say a strict diet ?

حمية ... ?


Thanks in advance


----------



## إسكندراني

Diet is حمية?! Seriously? I guess there must have always been an alternative to ريجيم but it's totally weird to me.
Anyway...
eric, 'strict' can either mean 'harsh' or 'closely adhered to'. Which do you mean?
As for harsh it's ريجيم قاسي (or حمية قاسية I guess...   )


----------



## clevermizo

إسكندراني said:


> Diet is حمية?! Seriously? I guess there must have always been an alternative to ريجيم but it's totally weird to me.
> Anyway...
> eric, 'strict' can either mean 'harsh' or 'closely adhered to'. Which do you mean?
> As for harsh it's ريجيم قاسي (or حمية قاسية I guess...   )



"A strict diet" means a diet with lots of restrictions. I suppose you could say حمية قاسية though I agree it sounds a little weird (I honestly would have used ريجيم even in Fusħa although incorrect).

As for the verb, what about أطبّق حمية؟ I see the word تطبيق used quite a bit on a page like this. I know it's referring to the application/execution of that particular diet suggested but I suppose it's not much different from أمارس as suggested by Maha above.

Also I don't see what's wrong with ممارسة حمية - the word ممراسة is not exclusively used with sports!


----------



## eric489

clevermizo said:


> "A strict diet" means a diet with lots of restrictions. I suppose you could say حمية قاسية though I agree it sounds a little weird (I honestly would have usedم even in Fusħa although incorrect).
> 
> As for the verb, what about أطبّق حمية؟ I see the word تطبيق used quite a bit on a page like this. I know it's referring to the application/execution of that particular diet suggested but I suppose it's not much different from أمارس as suggested by Maha above.
> 
> Also I don't see what's wrong with ممارسة حمية - the word ممراسة is not exclusively used with sports!




Thanks for the answer. 


1) Well, for the French that I know, رجيم is from French "régime" meaning a diet, but also a government, power structure ( e.g. le régime Khaddafi - un régime aux fruits et légumes)

So even tough I've heard it numerous times in dialects meaning diet, it simply *isn't* the correct fus7a term.


2) Regarding the مارس I've only seen this with sports. But I wouldn't be surprised if the broader meaning of the word is to practice in the sense to undertake an activity. 
Maybe some example sentences with this verb could be posted to sort this out.

3) As for strict in "a strict diet", I've also found : صارم &  شديد
correct ?
Could one use these adjectives with حمية/رجيم ?


----------



## Kinan

Yes, أتبع حمية


----------



## cherine

eric489 said:


> 1) Well, for the French that I know, رجيم is from French "régime" meaning a diet, but also a government, power structure ( e.g. le régime Khaddafi - un régime aux fruits et légumes)
> 
> So even tough I've heard it numerous times in dialects meaning diet, it simply *isn't* the correct fus7a term.


True. The fuS7a word is 7imya, even those I can garantee that not all natives would understand it. 
As for the dialects, the English word "diet" is now becoming more used, like many other words taking over the French ones.


> 2) Regarding the مارس I've only seen this with sports. But I wouldn't be surprised if the broader meaning of the word is to practice in the sense to undertake an activity.
> Maybe some example sentences with this verb could be posted to sort this out.


I think I've read يمارس حمية but I personally prefer أتبع حمية .


> 3) As for strict in "a strict diet", I've also found : صارم & شديد
> correct ?
> Could one use these adjectives with حمية/رجيم ?


I'd go for حمية صارمة or قاسية .

You can also say: أتبع نظامًا غذائيًا صارمًا which woul give exactly the same meaning: I follow a strict [alimentary?] diet. (Un régime alimentaire strict).


----------



## suma

I always remembered   ريجيم
Seem like that word now is outmoded?


----------



## Kinan

ريجيم is used colloquially, but حمية is used in MSA.


----------



## إسكندراني

What is the tashkil on حمية?


----------



## cherine

suma said:


> I always remembered ريجيم
> Seem like that word now is outmoded?


Not entirely (yet). But the word "diet" (pronounced "Daayet" or "daayet" by some and "diet", like in English, by others) is gradually becoming more common.



إسكندراني said:


> What is the tashkil on حمية?


حِمْيَة 
7imya.


----------



## Ghabi

cherine said:


> True. The fuS7a word is 7imya, even though I can garantee that not all natives would understand it.


Hi Cherine. Is the word _7imya_ used in the modern, "keep-fit" sense of diet (i.e. one wants to be slim and thus avoids eating food containing carbohydrate and fat), or is it only used in the traditional, medical sense of the word (i.e. one has a certain health problem and is thus prohibited from eating some kinds of food)?


----------



## Kinan

Yes, it can be used in that context, but as I said before, only in MSA.


----------



## cherine

I think it can be used in the medical sense too, but as far as I know, it's mostly used in the loosing weight sense.
For the medical sense, the expression نظام غذائي is used more (unless I'm mistaken).


----------

